
Show HN: Serveo–Port forwarding a la ngrok using SSH, with HTTP inspect/replay - trevordixon
https://serveo.net
======
trevordixon
When you make an SSH connection to serveo.net and request remote forwarding, a
subdomain is assigned, and traffic to that address is forwarded to your local
server (like ngrok).

Use it like this: ssh -R 80:localhost:8080 serveo.net

The main difference is the use of the SSH client, so there's nothing to
install.

Like ngrok, it can also do HTTP inspection and replay using a terminal GUI
launchable after SSH is connected.

